# يسوع سامحني ايها الاب الحنون



## ملاك السماء (21 يوليو 2011)

*مساء الخير بكم اخواتي في المسيح

انا بجد نفسي الرب يغفر لي و يسامحني عما فعلته من قبل

انا كنت بحب شاب مسلم بجد موش عارفه ازاي ده حصل و كمان كنت مخطوبه من واحد مسيحي كنت يعني برتاح له كتير و هو الصراحه كان بيحبني و كان بيموت كده من الغيره لما يعرف اني بكلم حد غيره بس غيرته دي بجد خنقتني و خلتني احس انه موش بيحبني عاوز يمتلكني و خلاص انا اتعرفت على خطيبي ده في الكليه و هو اصلا ابوه صاحب ابويا و كنت بشوفه كتير معاه و ما كنتش متخيله انه هيبقى في يوم من الايام خطيبي و بعد كده حبيته فعلا بجد و اتقدم لوالدي و اتخطبت له و بعد كده ظهر في حياتي الشاب المسلم ده و قعد يكرهني في خطيبي و في كل شئ يخص ديني لحد ما فعلا كرهت حتى ادخل الكنيسه كالمعتاد و كنت كل مره اتحجج لاهلي بحجج فارغه دا انا تعبانه دا انا موش قادره النهارده و هكذا من الحجج الفارغه اللي كلنا عارفينها دي و بعد كده خطيبي عرف طبعا علاقتي بالشاب المسلم ده و جه قال لاهلي و كانت مشكله كبيره طبعا و  قالوا عليا اتجننت في عقلي عشان عملت كده بس ده بجد كان غصب عني و بعد كده انا قولت للشاب ده اللي حصل قال لي خلاص موش هينفع نكون لبعض انا كمان اهلي رافضين انا كلمتهم امبارح و رفضوا و انسيني خالص من حياتك انا موش هينفع اتجوزك او حتى اقابلك من غير رضاهم و قطع علاقته بيا و انا طبعا نفسيتي تعبت بسبب اللي حصل و بعد ما فكرت كويس جدا لقيت فعلا موش هينفع اتجوزه لان كده ابقى خونت المسيح و استحاله اخون الرب عشان اكسب انسان ليس عبدا لربي و قولت انا لازم احاول ابعد عنه على قد ما اقدر فروحت بعت موبايلي اللي عليه صوره و رسايله و رقمه كمان و جيبت موبايل جديد و خط جديد عشان كمان هو ما يحاولش يتصل بيا خالص بس المشكله بقى :
 اولا اني بشوفه كل يوم لانه جارنا
ثانيا موش عارفه اعمل ايه عشان يسوع يسامحني انا عارفه اني اجرمت في حقه بس بجد انا ندمانه اني عملت كده
 و  ثالتا و دي الاهم ان الباشا ده عاوز يرجع لي من تاني و انا طبعا عرفت من اخته لانها صحبتي و جات امبارح تقول لي انه بيحبني و عاوز يرجع لي انا رديت طبعا عليها و قولت لها انا بقى بكرهه و عمري ما هرجع اصفى له تاني قولي له ينساني و يخرجني من حياته زي ما انا قدرت انساه و لو ما قدرش هو حر بقى لكن ارجع له دي ينساها خالص يعتبر اني موت
 رابعا خطيبي بقى موش قادر يسامحني و ينسى لي الغلطه دي  بس هو ما سابنيش يبقى اكيد بيحبني لسه 
خامسا بقى انا موش عارفه اعمل ايه عشان الرب يغفر لي و يسامحني ....
ارجوكم حد يقول لي اعمل ايه بجد بس بلاش حد يقول لي كلام جارح كفايه تأنيب ضميري ليا اللي موش بيخليني انام ليل و نهار ....
و اسفه لو كنت طولت عليكم  .....*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (22 يوليو 2011)

Well don you left the Muslim one but without be occupation the way not easy you are able to ask at church at your ******** to be busy as a servant  the patient visiting the poor helping Bible reading for them the explanation of Bible reading borrow the books from church library........! don't ever never allow  your self to go back to see or hear what is Muslim one try to tell you........!God protect you if you direct your emotion to Jesus Christ by praying and have a communion at least 3 time a week other wise you are in trouble.......! God help how ask hem over come such a trouble ......! just hold in hem never let you down


----------



## white.angel (22 يوليو 2011)

عاشقة للمسيح قال:


> *
> موش عارفه اعمل ايه عشان يسوع يسامحني انا عارفه اني اجرمت في حقه بس بجد انا ندمانه اني عملت كده*


*ابكى ..... الابن الضال اعتبر ابيه فى عداد الاموات وطلب ميراثه ورحل ....
 وعاد اليه نادماً باكياً ...تائباً ..*
*اركعى امامه وتوبى توبه صادقه وقوليله يسامحك لانك جرحتيه ... 
واخلعى من قلبك كل الزوان اللى بذره الشيطان .. واحرقيه ... *
*وهو هيسامحك ... فكلما غرقنا فى خطايانا ... كلما ازداد حب وحنان علينا .... 
فهو كالحبيب الذى يرى حبيبه فى احضان الموت ...
 فيسعى لانقاذه بكل الوسائل .... هذا هو يسوع ....
 سيسامحك وينسى كل شئ ... ولكن توبى توبه صادقه ...*



> *  و  ثالتا و دي الاهم ان الباشا ده عاوز يرجع لي من تاني و انا طبعا عرفت من اخته لانها صحبتي و جات امبارح تقول لي انه بيحبني و عاوز يرجع لي انا رديت طبعا عليها و قولت لها انا بقى بكرهه و عمري ما هرجع اصفى له تاني قولي له ينساني و يخرجني من حياته زي ما انا قدرت انساه و لو ما قدرش هو حر بقى لكن ارجع له دي ينساها خالص يعتبر اني موت*


*انا مش فاهمه انتى او هو او اخته بتفكروا ازاى ...
انتى بعد ما تحبيه ويحبك ... هيحصل ايه ... 
مش هترتبطوا ... او تتجوزوا ...
 ولا هتعيشوا ...........................!!!
اذاً هتشهرى اسلامك ........
عندك استعداد تشهرى اسلامك ....
وتبيعى مسيحك فى اوكازيون اسلمه القبطيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


**ليس من حقى توبيخك ... ولكنى حزينه على مسيحى ... 
اذهبى له يا ابنتى ... واطلبى منه ان يرشدك ويحميكِ من نفسك .... ويغفر لك ....*

*المسيح اشتراكى بدمه .... بلاش تبيعيه بالرخيص ... 
لانه ميستاهلش منك كدة ....*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا معاكى وينور بصيرتك وربنا اكيد مش سايبك من رايى تكلمى اب اعترافك وتنفذى كل كلامه​​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2011)

> *
> 
> اولا اني بشوفه كل يوم لانه جارنا
> 
> ...






سنصلى من أجلك
يسوع يسندك

​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (22 يوليو 2011)

I think you have to be busy ,have a good links with God ,read a lot don't let your mind s tract speak with some body you trust ....! not Muslim ( girl or man)


----------



## ملاك السماء (22 يوليو 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *ابكى ..... الابن الضال اعتبر ابيه فى عداد الاموات وطلب ميراثه ورحل ....
> وعاد اليه نادماً باكياً ...تائباً ..*
> *اركعى امامه وتوبى توبه صادقه وقوليله يسامحك لانك جرحتيه ...
> واخلعى من قلبك كل الزوان اللى بذره الشيطان .. واحرقيه ... *
> ...


فعلا انت عندك حق فعلا المسيح ما يستاهلش اللي انا عملته ده و عشان كده انا ندمانه على ما فعلته الرب يسامحني و يغفر لي ...


----------



## ملاك السماء (22 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>ربنا معاكى وينور بصيرتك وربنا اكيد مش سايبك من رايى تكلمى اب اعترافك وتنفذى كل كلامه​​</b>


فعلا عندك حق انا لما هروح الكنيسه يوم الاحد و هقول له كل حاجه و هو اكيد هيقول لي اعمل ايه عشان الرب يغفر لي ...


----------



## ملاك السماء (22 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> سنصلى من أجلك
> يسوع يسندك
> 
> ​


الرب يبارك لك و انا ان شاء الله هقطع علاقتي باخت الانسان ده عشان ابقى قطعت علاقتي بيه نهائي بس لسه بدور على سبب عشان اقطع علاقتي بيها خالص و ما يبقاش لها وش تيجي تكلمني تاني انما حكاية خطيبي دي بيقول لي سيبيني و انا هنسى لوحدي و خليكي فاكره ان اللي انت عملتيه ده ما يتنسيش بس انا هحاول انساه و ان شاء الله يوم الاحد هروح اعترف و اتناول في الكنيسه ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يوليو 2011)

عاشقة للمسيح قال:


> الرب يبارك لك و انا ان شاء الله هقطع علاقتي باخت الانسان ده عشان ابقى قطعت علاقتي بيه نهائي بس لسه بدور على سبب عشان اقطع علاقتي بيها خالص و ما يبقاش لها وش تيجي تكلمني تاني انما حكاية خطيبي دي بيقول لي سيبيني و انا هنسى لوحدي و خليكي فاكره ان اللي انت عملتيه ده ما يتنسيش بس انا هحاول انساه و ان شاء الله يوم الاحد هروح اعترف و اتناول في الكنيسه ...



*تمام ...... بتر العلاقات هو بداية الطريق
ربنا يكون معاك ويسندك ...*


----------



## ملاك السماء (24 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمام ...... بتر العلاقات هو بداية الطريق
> ربنا يكون معاك ويسندك ...*


انا روحت النهارده و اعترفت بكل حاجه و طبعا سمعت كلمتين في جنابي و خلاني احس اكتر بالذنب اكتر ما انا حاسه بيه و بعدين قال لي لو عاوزه تثبتي ليسوع انك موش هتعملي كده تاني  و انك فعلا ندمانه لازم اولا تتجوزي  انتي و خطيبك في اقرب وقت ممكن و ثانيا  الصلاه صلي كتير و ادعي الرب يغفر لك خطيئتك الشنعاء التي ارتكبتيها في حقه من اجل انسان كفر به و انك تندمي فعلا من قلبك و تتوبي و تقطعي علاقتك بيه تماما حتى ما تبصيش في وشه لما تشوفيه و خليكي قويه و اوعي تضعفي و تستسلمي لهوى نفسك و ما تفكريش بقى فيه خالص فكري في يسوع و ما تحمله من اجلنا و اطلبي منه ان يغفر لكي بكثرة صلاتك و الركوع امامه دائما ...
و انا اصلا موش ورايا حاجه غير اني اصلي و بس من ساعة الموضوع ده ما حصل ...
بس في مشكله بقى حكاية الجواز دي خطيبي لسه مخاصمني و انا موش عارفه اقول له ازاي لان اولا طبعا موضوع محرج اني اتكلم معاه فيه و ثانيا هو طبعا موش بيكلمني و لا بيجيلي و لو كلمني بس عشان يشوفني عامله ايه يعني يتطمن عليا بس و موش بيديني فرصه اقول له حاجه و لو حاولت اقول حاجه يقول لي بعدين يا كرستين انا تعبان و عاوز انام او مشغول نبقى نتكلم بعدين و هكذا و انا قولت لابونا كده قال لي اتصرفي قولي لوالدتك و هي تقول لوالدته او والدك مثلا و لو فشلوا قولي لي و انا هتدخل و احل لك الموضوع ...
انا بس كل همي ان الرب يسامحني  و يغفر لي لان فعلا انا ندمت بجد و توبت عاللي عملته ده ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يوليو 2011)

نشكر الرب لانكى رجعت الى دينك العظيم لا يمكن ابدا حد يفكر فى البعد غن يسوع المسيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يوليو 2011)

عاشقة للمسيح قال:


> انا روحت النهارده و اعترفت بكل حاجه و طبعا سمعت كلمتين في جنابي و خلاني احس اكتر بالذنب اكتر ما انا حاسه بيه و بعدين قال لي لو عاوزه تثبتي ليسوع انك موش هتعملي كده تاني  و انك فعلا ندمانه لازم اولا تتجوزي  انتي و خطيبك في اقرب وقت ممكن و ثانيا  الصلاه صلي كتير و ادعي الرب يغفر لك خطيئتك الشنعاء التي ارتكبتيها في حقه من اجل انسان كفر به و انك تندمي فعلا من قلبك و تتوبي و تقطعي علاقتك بيه تماما حتى ما تبصيش في وشه لما تشوفيه و خليكي قويه و اوعي تضعفي و تستسلمي لهوى نفسك و ما تفكريش بقى فيه خالص فكري في يسوع و ما تحمله من اجلنا و اطلبي منه ان يغفر لكي بكثرة صلاتك و الركوع امامه دائما ...
> و انا اصلا موش ورايا حاجه غير اني اصلي و بس من ساعة الموضوع ده ما حصل ...
> بس في مشكله بقى حكاية الجواز دي خطيبي لسه مخاصمني و انا موش عارفه اقول له ازاي لان اولا طبعا موضوع محرج اني اتكلم معاه فيه و ثانيا هو طبعا موش بيكلمني و لا بيجيلي و لو كلمني بس عشان يشوفني عامله ايه يعني يتطمن عليا بس و موش بيديني فرصه اقول له حاجه و لو حاولت اقول حاجه يقول لي بعدين يا كرستين انا تعبان و عاوز انام او مشغول نبقى نتكلم بعدين و هكذا و انا قولت لابونا كده قال لي اتصرفي قولي لوالدتك و هي تقول لوالدته او والدك مثلا و لو فشلوا قولي لي و انا هتدخل و احل لك الموضوع ...
> انا بس كل همي ان الرب يسامحني  و يغفر لي لان فعلا انا ندمت بجد و توبت عاللي عملته ده ...




*ابنتى ..... الرب قد سامحك بالفعل مجرد ما رفعت عيناك إليه طالبة غفرانه ...
لكن انا لى رأى آخر فى موضوع الأسراع بزواجك
لا اريد أن نحل مشكلة بمشكلة أخرى
من رأيى أن تجلسي مع خطيبك وتتكلموا بصراحة
عليكما ان تقررا بكل صراحة .... وطبقا لقدرة كل منكما على إسعاد الأخر
أما أستكمال الخطبة .... أو العدول عنها
طبعا ابونا يريد الأسراع .... لأنه متخوف منك ... ومن ضعفك
تناولى دوما ...... احبى الرب من كل نفسك ومن قل قلبك ومن كل قدرتك بالتعرف عليه والجلوس معه فى حوار متبادل *


----------



## ملاك السماء (24 يوليو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نشكر الرب لانكى رجعت الى دينك العظيم لا يمكن ابدا حد يفكر فى البعد غن يسوع المسيح


فعلا عندك حق خلاص ما فيش حد هيقدر بعد كده يضحك على عقلي تاني ابدا مهما كان خلاص انا بقيت احب يسوع اكتر من الاول بكتير  و بستنى اليوم اللي اشوفه فيه ....


----------



## ملاك السماء (24 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ابنتى ..... الرب قد سامحك بالفعل مجرد ما رفعت عيناك إليه طالبة غفرانه ...
> لكن انا لى رأى آخر فى موضوع الأسراع بزواجك
> لا اريد أن نحل مشكلة بمشكلة أخرى
> من رأيى أن تجلسي مع خطيبك وتتكلموا بصراحة
> ...


الرب يباركك و يريح قلبك و يحقق لك كل اللي بتتمنيه ...


----------



## happy angel (25 يوليو 2011)

*واصرخى بصوت يهز السما واقول انقذنى غيرنى طهرنى ساعدنى خد بايدى
ماليش غيرك هروح لمين تانى ادور على الحياه وانت رئيس الحياه وصخر الدهور ايه الحل يارب
ايه الحل مد ايدك والمسنى ارجوك امسنى ارجوك غير قلبى وادينى قلب جديد
انا هصرخ وهقولك مع المولود اعمى
يابن دواد ارحمنى يابن دواد ارحمنى يابن دواد ارحمنى
ايه الفايده من حياتى لو انا بعيد عنك
دى الحياه من غيرك مش حياه دى الحياه من غيرك اسمها موت
ده كل العالم اللى قدامى سراب وبخار مسيره هيختفى
كله اوهام وباطل وكدب لكن انت يارب الحقيقه وانت الحق انت يارب الكل فى الكل
وضابط الكل ايه اللى هستفاده لما اعيش بعيد عنك ايه اللى هستفاده لما اشبع من شهوات العالم الفانيه
ايه اللى هستفاده لما اسيب ايدك وامسك فى ايد ابليس
يارب يارب ارجوك انتشلنى من اللى انا فيه ارجوك يارب سعدنى واسندنى انا تعبانه
ومحتاجه ارتاح على صدرك الحنين انت قولت تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيل الاحمال وانا اريحكم
انا عايز ارتاح على صدرك وعايز القى عليك كل حمولى واتعابى عايز احكى معاك
عايز اقولك ان انا عطشان وجيلك تروينى لانك انت ينبوع الماء الحى
يمكن اكون حفرت لنفسى ابار كتير لا طبق ماء لكن انا جيلك دلوقتى
وبقولك اروينى من نبعك الصافى اروينى بحنانك وحبك اشفينى وضمض جراحى
ايها الطبيب الحقيقى استدنى فاخلص تطلع من السماء وانظر لوجه ابنك
اللى نقشته على كفك انا بعترف قدامك ان لست مستحقأ ان ادعى لك ابنا
بل اجعلنى كاحد اجرائك انا بعترف قدامك ان شوهت صورتك قدام الناس وقدام العالم
انا بعترف ان خلفتك وكسرت وصاياك اللى قولت عنها وصاياى التى ان فعلها احد يحيا بها
وانا رفض الحياه انا بعترف ان حبيت الخطيه اكتر منك
حبيت العالم ومجده الباطل اكتر منك حبيت نفسى وذاتى اكتر منك
وانا جى دلوقتى وبسجد عند قدميك قدميك اللتين اعتقتاين من طريق الضلاله
واغسلهم بدموعى زى المرأه الخاطيه واقولك
سامحنى سامحنى سامحنى عن كل الزمن اللى ضاع بعيد عنك
سامحنى على كل السنين اللى اكلها الجراد
ومن اليوم هكون خليقه جديده فى المسيح يسوع من اليوم هكون ابن حقيقى ليك
ابن لملك الملوك ورب الارباب من اليوم هكون شمعه مضيئه تنير لظلمه العالم*​


----------



## ملاك السماء (25 يوليو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *واصرخى بصوت يهز السما واقول انقذنى غيرنى طهرنى ساعدنى خد بايدى
> ماليش غيرك هروح لمين تانى ادور على الحياه وانت رئيس الحياه وصخر الدهور ايه الحل يارب
> ايه الحل مد ايدك والمسنى ارجوك امسنى ارجوك غير قلبى وادينى قلب جديد
> انا هصرخ وهقولك مع المولود اعمى
> ...


*يارب و ميرسي على كلامك الحلو ده الرب يباركك
...*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2011)

الاهم انك قد ندمتي..

المسيح سامحك باللحظة التي تبتي بها..

السماء والارض  تموجان عند رجوع خاطىءء الى حضنه..

شرط ان تكون نيتك عدم الرجوع الى الخطيئة ..

من نحن لندينك ونقول لكِ كلام جارح ..

كلنا خطئة ومن يقول انني بلا خطيئة هو  اول الخاطئين..

الرب يسوع سامح الزانية بسهولة وقال لها لا تعودي الى الخطيئة..

لقد غفر الرب لكِ لحظة التوبة شرط ان تكون النية عدم الرجوع اليها..

سلام ونعمة الرب معك..


----------



## ملاك السماء (25 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الاهم انك قد ندمتي..
> 
> المسيح سامحك باللحظة التي تبتي بها..
> 
> ...


انا فعلا توبت الى الرب و اتمنى بجد ان يكون غفر لي ذنبي و خطيئتي ...


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2011)

عاشقة للمسيح قال:


> انا فعلا توبت الى الرب و اتمنى بجد ان يكون غفر لي ذنبي و خطيئتي ...



الكون والنجوم وافضاء
نقطة ببحر المحبة التىيحبنا
اياها الرب بالتأكيد سانحك
يسوع يباركك ويحميكِ


----------



## ملاك السماء (26 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الكون والنجوم وافضاء
> نقطة ببحر المحبة التىيحبنا
> اياها الرب بالتأكيد سانحك
> يسوع يباركك ويحميكِ


الرب يباركك و يطمئن قلبك مثلما طمنت قلبي انا ...


----------



## ramzy1913 (27 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا معاكى وينور بصيرتك وربنا اكيد مش سايبك من رايى تكلمى اب اعترافك وتنفذى كل كلامه*​​


----------

